# Chicle



## Dankgerit

Hola.

Mi diccionario indica esa palabra asi... cicca. Pero se que tiene muchas variantes como las que leía del forum inglés; gomma da masticare, gomma, gomma americana, la mencionada cicca e incluso cicle.

¿Cúal de estas formas es la más standard?... una que pueda usar y que en todo el terrotorio italiano se entienda 
Quizá gomma da masticare...


----------



## traduttrice

No soy italiana, pero yo siempre escuché "cicca".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

traduttrice said:


> No soy italiana, pero yo siempre escuché "cicca".


 
¿En serio? Yo _gomma_.


----------



## irene.acler

También, a nivel coloquial, por aquí se utiliza "ciunga" (que procede del inglés chewing-gum).
Yo siempre utilizo esta palabra, pero ahora me entra la duda y no sé si es un palabra regional..me gustaría saber si otros italianos de otras regiones la utilizan también.
En orden de uso, después de "ciunga" yo diría "gomma". "Cicca" no la uso mucho.


----------



## hosec

A mí me enseñaron "cicca". Lo de "ciunga" me hace mucha gracia (por su etimología, vaya).


----------



## xeneize

En Cerdeña la forma estándar (la que dicen todos) es "la cingomma", italianización de "chewing-gum".
En Sicilia, en Palermo oís únicamente "chewing-gum", tal cual en inglés, pero femenino (la chewing-gum).
En Mesina, además, dicen "il masticante".


----------



## Mariàina

la forma più corretta ed elegante è:GOMMA DA MASTICARE,
te lo dice una italiana DOC


----------



## Silvia10975

Qui usiamo "gomma", sottintendendo "da masticare". Si specifica solo quando ci può essere il dubbio se lo chiedi a qualcuno che, usando lapis e gomma da cancellare, può passarti quest'ultima 
Ciao!
Silvia.


----------



## claudine2006

La palabra que más se usa es sin duda _gomma_.
De niña usaba _cingomma_, pero ahora la palabra me resulta graciosa.
También en algunas zonas de Italia se usa _cicca_.


----------



## xeneize

En tu zona también se usaba/usaría "cingomma"?
Qué zona es?
Ah, te resulta graciosa? bueno 
Sí, "cicca" se usa mucho (no acá, eh), en Roma dicen eso nomás, me parece.


----------



## Silvia10975

Confesso: _cingomma_ da piccola lo usavo anche io. Addirittura si arrivava alla _ciringomma_... Però resto fedele, adesso, alla _gomma_.


----------



## irene.acler

Qui invece "cingomma" non esiste..Resto fedele alla "ciunga"


----------



## xeneize

Ah mirá vos...
Centro Italia eh?...Io pensavo che "cingomma" fosse unico della Sardegna...
No, qua non suona "grazioso" per gli adulti, è la parola d'uso comune.


----------



## Dankgerit

Que buenas aportaciones. Se los agradezco a todos =)


----------



## sweetbanshee

Vivo en Messina (Sicilia) y aquì es seguro que todos dicen "la masticante". 
Tambièn en Sicilia y en Calabria se dice "cingomma".
Creo pero que la forma correcta es "gomma da masticare".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Pero qué maravilla la lengua de Dante! Incluso algo tan prosaico como el chicle puede denominarse de distintos modos. Yo siempre había dicho "gomma", quizás porque es la palabra que aparece en los paquetes, pero este verano, cuando vuelva a estar en Cerdeña, voy a probar con "cingomma" quando andrò dal tabbaccaio, a ver qué pasa...

Baci a tutti, specie a te, Silvia.


----------

